
Apple Launches Official Battery Life Enhancing Case for the iPhone 6s - stephenc_c_
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/12/08/apple-unveils-battery-life-case-iphone-6s/
======
t_fatus
"this is the best phone you can buy"... if you need a phone for less than 8
hours a day ;)

